# Track Layout question....



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Where is a good place to find n scale layouts of train yards with turn tables and roundhouses.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Google on "Model train layouts".


----------



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have been was checking to see if there are any places that people k ow about to look up specific layouts...


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Layouts*

Also try YouTube and put in n scale layouts and this might help you to decide what's for you.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Layouts are generally listed per scale,themes,dimensions and in some cases their overall shapes.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*"N" scale railroad buildings and things of this nature.*



suncoaster32 said:


> Where is a good place to find n scale layouts of train yards with turn tables and roundhouses.


I'm not into N scale, You might want to try Atlas Model train company out east.
I'm not sure what they have to offer in N scale.
They have a lot of buildings for ho(1/87th scale) however,though


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Try Model Railroader, I think they have a archive of layout plans but it might cost you. There should plenty of free stuff on the net.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track Plans*



suncoaster32 said:


> Where is a good place to find n scale layouts of train yards with turn tables and roundhouses.


 suncoaster;

You can find track plans for multiple scales, including N scale in the book, "102 Track Plans".
It shows all sorts of plans, some with turntables & roundhouses, for many different spaces. With some simple arithmetic, most all of them can be converted to any of the popular scales. You can order the book from www.kalmbach.com


Traction Fan


----------



## acsisedh (Nov 30, 2015)

*Helpful Website*

Although modeled on Japan's railways, you may find this website helpful:

http://www.sumidacrossing.org/


----------



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the helpful hints. Using them helped me fine a few that i am looking to combine.


----------

